
Why Artificial Intelligence Needs to Learn How to Follow Its Gut - ctoth
https://www.wired.com/story/the-limits-of-explainability/
======
ctoth
Can somebody please explain to me what this article is trying to say? Because
I'm totally not getting it! It sort of sounds like the generic argument about
how nerds always systematize everything and people should learn to slow down
and listen to other people. All fine, if kind of trite and generic.

But...

> Just as we should not dismiss the expert skier who cannot explain how they
> ski, we should not dismiss the intuition of the shamans who hear nature
> telling them that things are out of balance.

Has exactly what to do with AI?

> Maybe a big dose of humility and an effort to integrate the nonlinear and
> intuitive understanding of the minds of people we view as less
> educated—people who have learned through doing and observing instead of
> through textbooks—would substantially benefit our understanding of how
> things work and what we can do about the problems currently unsolvable with
> our modern tools.

Okay, so if you work on AI you read it here first! The trick to writing
smarter AI is to talk to people with intuition. I am just not getting this,
which is probably more a statement about me.

